# hermit crabs



## walkytalky (Sep 24, 2008)

:evil: 
I just bought a hermit crab 2 days ago. And I can't find him. How do I know he is still alive?


----------



## papap (Aug 3, 2008)

he is just up in the rocks somewhere, more than likely.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

lol. welcome to the world of saltwater.. where you spend $35 and only see it come out once a week.

( obviously not talking about the hermit crab, but generally speaking )


----------

